# It is simply impossible to have a legal ev car in quebec * French article



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

That is when you or a family member helps you register it in a different providence(if it is easier there).


----------



## matthieu149 (May 9, 2011)

I would be curious to know whether the SAAQ simpli have very strict requirement to register an EV, or they simply find a way to prevent you to register an EV by adding new limitations as you go...

Is there any fully legal converted EV in Quebec!?


----------



## tido (Sep 20, 2011)

There are no legal ones that I know of.

The list of requirements they sent me isn't final. They add things as you go through the project... Which makes it unpredictable.


----------

